# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Does anyone know ANTYTHIUNG about Yoshkar-Ola?

## sickboy70

*Hi, I have been e-mailing a woman in Yoshkar Ola and she has told me much about herself but not much about the city. She and I are communicating often. We speak of meeting soon. I have fallen for her and she has told me many times that she wants to be with me. I want to go to Yoshkar Ola but I am not sure of the process.  
She sent photos of her swimming in the Kazanaka river. I was wondering if anyone knows the size of the city? I cannot find too much on the internet. Any help would be appreciated.  
Thanks
Vince (sickboy70)*  ::

----------


## net surfer

http://gov.mari.ru/

----------


## chaika

www.rwguide.com

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, it seems like Yoshkar Ola is the captial of the republic Mari El (strange names for being Russian!)  
I am assuming you don't speak Russian, so netsurfer's link will be totally useless to you. 
Total population is: 728 000 
The republic flag looks like this:  
To travel there you need a visa, the easiest way is to organize your trip through a travel agency that specializes on Russia.  
The city looks likes this:   
And is located here (this was the best I could find... I looked a long time!):

----------


## sickboy70

*I cannot speak Russian so this was a big help. Thanks to netsurfer and others with links. I need any help. I cannot thank you enough
 sickboy70*   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

No problemo, skippy. Let me know if you need more help!

----------

